# 2008 AGA convention.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

At this momment, I wish I am living it Atlanta right now.
There are some big names presenting for this years convention.
Notabbly: Takashi Amano. Even Karen Randall will be there.
What a shame, I wish I can go.

See: http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

I wish i could go too!! Too bad i have school...


----------

